

Show HN: StartupGuild Hackethon - Yammer API + Gmaps API - Member Locator - jv22222
http://sg.mbrochh.com/

======
mbrochh
Martin here. That is true. Polling the yammer API for retrieving all members
is quite slow, also polling Googles geolocation API for getting lat/lng
coordinates from address strings is slow and the rate limit would be exceeded
in no time if I did it in real-time.

Therefore I scheduled a cronjob to update the database every hour. The yammer
API gives 50 users per request, with our 500 members (and still growing
rapidly) I need 10 requests already, each taking around a second or two.
Polling the Google geolocation API is even slower, but since I save all
results and since everyone seems to live in New York (*g), I rarely have to
poll it any more.

Oh. This is my first post on HN. Being a daily reader since about 2 years I
think. Awesome site with awesome content! Definetly changed my life :)

~~~
mhat
Chances are we can help you. Mind posting what you need from the API to the
Yammer Developer Network or opening a support ticket?

~~~
mbrochh
Opened a feature request ticket... tried to get into the Yammer Developer
Network a week ago but it seems as if my application does not get approved...

------
awulf
I think it should be mentioned that the map shows the locations of the members
of the StartupGuild, based on the location field in their profile. Members who
have not supplied a location (or entered something like "Down at the beach"),
obviously don't appear on the map. According to Martin, who created the map,
the data is updated (via a cronjob) once per hour.

------
stylejam
I'm apparently the only one from Seattle.

